# Excel Daten aus verschiedenen Tabellen ziehen



## Sebastiano06 (2. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Excel-Mappe mit jeder Menge gleich aufgebauter Sheets. Die Sheets sind mit Nachnamen aphabetisch benannt. (Bsp.: Müller, Meyer, Kunz, ...)

Ich bräuchte nun aus jeder Tabelle die gleichen Felder untereinander in einer Übersichtstabelle. Da es sich um ca. 100 Sheets und ca. je 30 Felder handelt ist es mir zu doof die von Hand zu erstellen. Es müsste doch eine Möglichkeit genau wie beim Ziehen von Felder auch die Sheets zu durchlaufen. 
Ich möchte also untereinander z.B. das Feld "B13" von Müller, dann von Meyer und dann von Kunz haben...

--edit--
Hmm weiß das denn keiner? Gibt es nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit ohne VisualBasic auf alle Tabellenblätter in ähnlicher Weise wie bei einem Array zuzugreifen? Also beispielsweise: sheet[0]


----------



## Leola13 (3. August 2007)

Hai,

grundsätzlich willst du also dies haben :

bei z.B.  A1      =+Meyer!A1
             A2      =+Müller!A1

wenn du diese Formel (Felder) ziehst erhältst du   =+Meyer!A2  bzw =+Meyer!B1

Wenn du das für deine 30 Felder machst hast du schon mal eine Ausgangsbasis.
Dann brauchst du doch "nur" noch *ein*  Feld zu ändern  =+Müller!A1 und entsprechend wieder ziehen.
.. oder mit der Ersetzen Funktion aus Meyer  Müller machen.

... evtl. bietet sich für dein Problem aber auch ein SVERWEIS / WVERWEIS an.

Ciao Stefan


----------

